# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos???

## Countychic13

Wrapped around external hot water pipes. 
On a very old building in NSW that no doubt has other forms of asbestos in some areas. 
Fully prepared to get it tested. 
Thoughts?

----------


## David.Elliott

I'd bet it's glassfibre insulation...the colour's a giveaway... 
testing NEVER goes astray...

----------


## Countychic13

Thats what i'm thinking but its been so weathered its hard to tell what the original colour is and i'm also going to test a more inner layer which looks different. Its a heritage house but has been repainted and worked on numerous times over the years and i feel someone should of mentioned it if it was . . .

----------


## phild01

I say fibreglass, looks a bit like roofing insulation by the look of that foil.

----------

